# Soundstream RA100



## Mervin (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys, I need some input on the Soundstream RA100 mark III.
Just bought me two of these amps and tested them out, but they dont seem very powerfull,

Does anyone know where I might get an owners manual or does someone have experience with these?

I was looking to drive my HT subs with 'em.............


----------



## DCinDC (May 11, 2012)

I'm wanted to see if you want to sell the Soundstream amps. but... Are you really in Suriname?

DC


----------



## Mervin (Feb 5, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## tuffyhills79 (May 29, 2012)

Hey I liked it....


----------

